# Help me pick watch for my wife - Rolex vs. Cartier?



## mroths24

Trying to get my wife her first nice watch. Obviously the Rolex will hold its value better, but I really want the watch she will enjoy more. She is not a 'watch person' so the history of the brand, quality of the watch, etc, will not matter to her. She can not choose on her own so I probably have to decide for her. I want to get her the one that will get her compliments from her friends but not be so flashy that everyone just sees diamonds and comments. Both are size 36. The Rolex is steel with gold bezel, the Cartier is all steel (for the first time I think they did the steel with diamonds on the bezel. The Rolex is more expensive but can be a little cheaper with not getting diamond markers.


----------



## mrs_LA

The Rolex datejust is more elegant and iconic. The Cartier looks a little too crowded with the Roman numerals. Cartier tanks are a much better option IMO, and just as iconic of a line for Cartier as the DJ is for Rolex.


----------



## KCZ

I agree that the Rolex is more timeless than that particular Cartier. If you want to avoid flashiness, I'd forgo the diamond bezel. If she is not a watch person, is she going to wear this every day, and if not, would she prefer a quartz? And does she usually wear white or yellow gold jewelry? If the latter or both, I'd think about a 2-tone watch. These things can be important to a non-watch person.


----------



## SISL

For women, I like the 'baignoire' Cartier better than the Ballon Bleu.


----------



## BillSWPA

As long as she will like a self-winding mechanical movement, it would be hard to go wrong with the Rolex Datejust. This is one of my favorite dress watches for either gender. 

I have purchased 3 watches for my wife, and really only got one of them totally right. In trying to focus on what she is most likely to appreciate, the question of whether she would like a mechanical movement that is less accurate and requires more attention - both to keep the time accurate as well as having service performed - should be asked.


----------



## Dbltap22

My fiancé has a salmon datejust (Roman numeral) and omega aqua terra. Both have a place. I tried to steer her tow the Cartier BB. But a visit to a boutique shifted her focus to the DJ. I got her the omega as a surprise. A bit more masculine when compared to the DJ. But she loves it. 

Side note on the AQ... the date is very difficult to read unless we are in single digit days of the month.


----------



## Dukie

I think Cartier is a better brand for a woman, but i'would go for a more classic model like Santos, Panthere or the Tank.


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Cartier, all the way. I find the brand to be the most feminine. Even sans diamonds, it's a gorgeous timepiece. I'm a fan of the Roman Numerals, though. Depends on her taste. 

Also, I'd be really hesitant to wear a Rolex with diamonds out in public. The majority of people who aren't even into watches recognize a Rolex, however Cartier is not as well-known to most people. I'd be a little afraid of being robbed wearing a blingy Rolex. Just my thoughts.


----------



## tardyemu

The datejust is a 50-year watch without a doubt, that's what I would go with. As others have said, going for a more iconic Cartier would be better, but even so, I would go with the datejust.


----------

